
11 reasons we didn’t invest in your company - altstar
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/05/11-reasons-we-didnt-invest-in-your-company/
======
hoodoof
Don't you just love venture capitalists.

"We didn't invest because you don't have a rip roaring, cash making, totally
de-risked, global, giant market opportunity with an awesome team".

The exact same reasons that I wouldn't go to a venture capitalist if I did
have a company with all those attributes:

"We didn't bring our company to venture capitalists because we have a global
opportunity, we are making money, we have an awesome team, we've taken out the
risk and we're making cash."

